# The Apaches and Brunnhilde



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've just read this story in a Belgian magazine. I don't know if it's true or not because I googled a bit and couldn't find anything about this. But if it's not true it should be. Anyway....

In 1935 Adolf Hitler asked anthropologist Karl-Heinz Hofner to investigate if the Apache indians were in fact part of the arien race. Hofner was told that the answer should be yes unless he wanted to spend the rest of his days in a concentration camp. One week later Hofner reported that the Apaches some 25.000 years ago had made the trip from Munich to the US and thus were indeed ariens. Hitler thought that it would be a good idea to get the Apaches on his side so that he if necessary could use these great warriors on the home soil of the enemy.

And so Hitler invited 500 Apaches to come to Munich to get educated about German culture and to learn the language. It all went very well at first. The indians were proud to walk around in their lederhosen and they even coloured their hair blonde. In less than a week the big chief Black Horse could already sing the German national anthem!..........But it all went terribly wrong when they took the sex deprived Apaches (their wifes or girlfriends hadn't been invited by Hitler to come to Germany with them) to see The Ring at Bayreuth.

The indians had never seen or heard an opera in their lives. But they were fascinated and sat watching with open mouths at the goings on of the gods.....But then the beautiful Brunhilde came on stage carrying her spear and (so it seemed to the Apaches) screaming from the top of her lungs in a total panic to the other characters on stage. Immediately the Apaches jumped up from their seats and ran towards the stage to help this poor woman in need! Everyone on stage (except for Brunnhilde) was punched and kicked until they were a bloody mess and stage hands weren't spared either. Even the orchestra members were beaten up with their own instruments. After their victory the Apaches visited the canteen to celebrate their victory until they ran out of booze. Brunnhilde? No details have ever been revealed, but there are witnesses who say that they could hear her high pitched voice singing out in ecstasy until the early hours of the morning! :lol:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Great story, but the correct spelling is aryans. The Apaches are not aryans, but ultimately of Siberian origin,apparently. The nearly extinct language of the Ket people , an almost extinct Siberian people, is believed by some linguists to be the source of the so-called Athabascan or Na-Dene languages of the MNavahos,Apaches, and other tribes of northern Canada and Alaska.
The native Americans are genetically quite close to the indiginous tribes of Siberia.
This story sounds like what could have been a Marx brothers movie.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you checked the date of publication? Something tells me that it was April first.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Have you checked the date of publication? Something tells me that it was April first.


:lol: No, it wasn't. Superhorn is right that it sounds like the script of a Marx Brothers movie. The article appeared in a respected magazine though, so who knows? Like I said, if it isn't true it should be.


----------

